# Anyone seen the show Traders?



## hypo (Aug 11, 2010)

I managed to get my hands on the old Canadian series Traders, its actually a pretty awesome show! The story is about a small independent trading firm trying to prevent itself from being taken over while not going bankrupt at the same time. There is also a healthy amount of "Grey's Anatomy" type personal shenanigans that develop the characters and provide a breather from the main finance driven plotlines. 

Having said that, they do go pretty deep (esp in later seasons) into investment banking practices (similar to The West Wing and policy). I'm learning a ton about trading and corporate finance, although I get lost sometimes when they are talking. 

Anyway, just wanted to recommend the show in case any of you were looking for something to watch.


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

Heh heh - I used to watch that show all the time. Be sure to take what they're doing on the trading floor with the "it's a TV show" grain of salt (like paramedic/medical shows, there's a lot of 'yeah, right' moments). However, the mix of big money/politics/big egos, etc. seems on the mark somehow.


----------

